# Ashton Kutcher as Steve Jobs



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 4, 2012)

Spoiler: Ashton Kutcher











 



Spoiler: Steve Jobs










 
IGN 

So what's the verdict? The film will premiering at the Sundance Film Festival in January of next year.


----------



## Engert (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm. Not as much prick/asshole as Jobs.
Christian Bale would have been a better fit for this movie.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2012)

He certainly looks the part.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 4, 2012)

The resemblance is actually a bit uncanny.

I'm not so sold on the title, though. I would've much preferred _Dude, Where's My Company?_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 4, 2012)

Nothing they do will compare to _Pirates of Silicon Vallley_.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 4, 2012)

In the summer I had told my uncle that a film should be produced where Ashton Kutcher portrays Steve Jobs,little did I know it was already in the works. Can't wait to see Kutcher in India trying LSD


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2012)

Why the hell do we need a film about Steve Jobs?


----------



## Smuff (Dec 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why the hell do we need a film about Steve Jobs?


UNBELIEVER !! INFIDEL !! ANDROID USER !!!!!!


----------



## Sop (Dec 6, 2012)

Smuff said:


> UNBELIEVER !! INFIDEL !! ANDROID USER !!!!!!


Now a PC vs Mac thread.

MAC N00B LRN TO H4X L13K REAL WINDOS USER


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 6, 2012)

people say i look a bit like ashton, does that i mean i also look abit like steve jobs O_O


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> people say i look a bit like ashton, does that i mean i also look abit like steve jobs O_O


Yes. Stay away from Linux conventions.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why the hell do we need a film about Steve Jobs?


 
'Cuz he died


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> 'Cuz he died


 
So? A lot of famous people die who don't get movies, they get biographies or something, which not to mention Jobs got already... but still. There's no point. I mean the only good thing I can see that Jobs did was without him, Toy Story and Pixar wouldn't exist.

Or hell, even bigger named people don't get the treatment that Jobs is getting.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 6, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> 'Cuz he died


Will they make a movie about me when I die?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So? A lot of famous people die who don't get movies, they get biographies or something, which not to mention Jobs got already... but still. There's no point. I mean the only good thing I can see that Jobs did was without him, Toy Story and Pixar wouldn't exist.
> 
> Or hell, even bigger named people don't get the treatment that Jobs is getting.


 
Then maybe to annoy Gates.



Sagat said:


> Will they make a movie about me when I die?


They will because you stand up even after defeat.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> Then maybe to annoy Gates.


 
Uh, if I recall, Bill and Gates were on even terms. And besides, if Gates really wants to feel good, he should just realize the thing that killed Jobs has the initials of "PC".


----------



## dickfour (Dec 6, 2012)

This is why I don't watch Hollywood films. They always take a movie I might be interested in and cast a no talent douchebag as the leading man.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Uh, if I recall, Bill and Gates were on even terms. And besides, if Gates really wants to feel good, he should just realize the thing that killed Jobs has the initials of "PC".


 
Cool.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 7, 2012)

Why anyone would want to see this movie is beyond me. Would anyone pay to watch a movie about Sir Alan Sugar and his AMSTRAD computers ? Or Sir Clive Sinclair and _his_ Spectrum achievements ? No, would they fuck. This is all to do with Hollywood catching onto the ridiculous almost messianic way in which Jobs is revered nay worshipped by fuckwitted cretins who think he was something other than just a businessman, scamming people with overpriced low quality shite over and over and over again.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 7, 2012)

Veho said:


> He certainly looks the part.


I just noticed that young Steve looks like a rat. I don't know how to explain this. Let's say if I was in college with Steve, then I wouldn't trust him. Yeah, something like that.


----------



## boombox (Dec 7, 2012)

The resemblance is great..but Ashton Kutcher?...I don't think I've ever seen him play a serious role..or even appeared in a good movie. I'll be pleasantly surprised if he is though, I'd like to see him get out of that romcom/teen movie box.


----------



## Yumi (Dec 8, 2012)

Doesn't Bill Gates already have a movie about his life?

Or maybe I am wrong. 
I remember watching clips of it at a market fair.
Looked boring.
Anyways, I guess this is just for people who love/d steve jobs.
Plus, I hate Kutcher. Nothing he's ever done has been funny. I tried liking his material but it failed.
Seeing him act serious for the first time, why.

That Lincoln movie looks great though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

Spoiler












Huh, that pose and setting seem to have been a thing back in those days.



Spoiler



Laaaadies...


----------

